# Who is the better player? Vazquez or Splitter?



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

And Why?


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Vazquez. I still haven't seen enough skills out of Splitter to think that he could really dominate in the NBA. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if Splitter's stock falls out of the top 15 again. Vazquez is not only experienced, but he has the post skills that are needed to do well in the NBA right now. I don't think either will be a great NBA player right away, but Vazquez might be a serviceable backup, maybe a decent starter right away. Tiago will look like a bust if he plays right now. He's far from living up to his potential. Who WILL be the better player? That is Tiago and if you've seen how he's played in Europe, it's very obvious why.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

They have different games. Vazquez is a pure post player while Splitter likes to roam around and shoot on the outside more (since he is capable). Vazquez is by far a superior rebounded, and better defender in my mind also. However, Splitter is better for things like the pick and roll...etc.

Personally, I think that Vazquez will be a starting PF/C in this league, while something about Splitter screams that he'll be a really quality player that will backup both the PF/C positions in the rotation. Maybe limiting Splitter to being a good role/bench player is too restrictive, but I feel for his style of play, that is what he is best suited for. 

So, I'd pick Vazquez above Splitter as far as talent, but it also depends on what type of player you are looking for in the team. If a team needs better shooting then they should go with Splitter, although I believe his shooting was better a year or two ago than it has been of late.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Ya, about Splitter's shooting. Ive heard he really doesn't have any, not likely because he can't, but cause of how he is forced to play. Also learning a jumpshot takes times but it can happen. Dwight Howard and Okafor of last years draft went one and two, Its all about the intangibles they both share, IMO.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Vasquez is a physical, athletic player who is a terrific shot blocker and loves to dunk and finish in close. He has no range. He is a pure center, who will struggle to excel in a league where everyone is big and can jump. That said, he will battle and does not want to be a guard. He will block shots, work hard, and get putbacks in the NBA. And he is mobile and coordinated enough to run the floor and finish in transition.

Splitter is more Varajeo-like. He will finish from all around the paint, and has a more offensive moves, but has little range on his jumper. He is not a great shot blocker, but is active on defense.

I would also give Vazquez the edge on the glass, but not by a huge margin. Splitter is pretty good rebounding, if inconsistent.

Tiago is 1.5" taller, and a couple years younger. I see more upside.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Perfection said:


> They have different games. Vazquez is a pure post player while Splitter likes to roam around and shoot on the outside more (since he is capable). Vazquez is by far a superior rebounded, and better defender in my mind also.


Are you sure you aren't confusing them? I mean, it's almost exactly the opposite of what you have said. Splitter is right now a pure post player with no jumper to speak of, and Vázquez has an extremely solid mid-range jumper while looking too raw in the low post. Also Splitter is a significantly better defender (that's unless you consider defense the blocks' stats). He has stepped in for Tau in countless times to provide much needed upgrade on the defensive end.



The Mad Viking said:


> Vasquez is a physical, athletic player who is a terrific shot blocker and loves to dunk and finish in close. He has no range.


No range? Have you seen Fran lately?

Guys, where are you taking those opinions from? You need to update them.

Personally I would take Splitter. I think he has the edge in terms of potential (their current level is pretty similar). He can become something close to a go-to scoring guy in the low post, while Vázquez seems more like a role big man (although very useful). Also, I think Tiago's basketball IQ is significantly better and keeping in mind his good attitude and intensity, I don't see any reason why he can't become a good NBA player if he keeps improving. He MUST improve his jumper, that's for sure.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

To be honest, Genjuro, not since early March.

I saw him turn down open looks from the baseline from 12 feet away. Maybe he can make them, but not if he refuses to take them! When he did shoot, it wasn't pretty.

I'm sure you've seen him play more than me - only 2 games plus assorted highlights.

If he can add a reliable mid-range jumper to his game it will help alot.

Splitter has more moves. Vazquez just seems very strong and aggressive inside. I don't believe either will make their living with their jump shot.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

The Mad Viking said:


> I saw him turn down open looks from the baseline from 12 feet away. Maybe he can make them, but not if he refuses to take them! When he did shoot, it wasn't pretty.


I'm surprised here. I must have watched Fran over 30 times this season, and he rarely refuses to take an open mid-ranger (whether now or in early March). And his mechanics aren't bad at all (he has a fairly quick and high release). Are you sure you're not confusing him with other guy?


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

I like Vazquez. He is athletic, he has a sweet mid range jumper and I think he is ready to contribute in the NBA, although he needs to bulk up and improve his defense...

Tiago is the better defender and stronger player, but he has not a jumper...

I think Tiago will be a Tyson Chandler type of player, better scorer worse defender/rebounder... With Fran being a slightly worse Gasol


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Genjuro said:


> I'm surprised here. I must have watched Fran over 30 times this season, and he rarely refuses to take an open mid-ranger (whether now or in early March). And his mechanics aren't bad at all (he has a fairly quick and high release). Are you sure you're not confusing him with other guy?


No confusion, I know who Fran is. But like I said, I saw him in *2* games. IIRC, one in January, the other a little before March Madness, may have been late February. Too small a sample, I guess.

Does he look for this shot? From the baseline? Because if he is taking 3 or 4 mid-range jumpers a game that is really a great thing for his NBA prospects.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Chef said:


> With Fran being a slightly worse Gasol


In Spain too many people tend to compare Fran with Gasol. I think that the fact that both improved quickly at some point of their young career, and that both are pretty long player, is confusing people. Fran has little to do with Gasol. Pau is a go-to offensive guy. He can put the ball in the floor and play one on one against anybody. Fran can't. Fran is more of an energetic guy with athleticism and some limited but effective offensive skills in the package. Gasol is (better said, could be) an offensive beast.



The Mad Viking said:


> No confusion, I know who Fran is. But like I said, I saw him in *2* games. IIRC, one in January, the other a little before March Madness, may have been late February. Too small a sample, I guess.
> 
> Does he look for this shot? From the baseline? Because if he is taking 3 or 4 mid-range jumpers a game that is really a great thing for his NBA prospects.


It's not like Vázquez is constantly looking for a shot, but whenever he gets the position, he doesn't hesitate. And he can deliver from anywhere in the mid-range area. For some rather long stretches of the season, I think he has indeed averaged 3 or 4 mid-range jumpers.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Genjuro said:


> Pau is a go-to offensive guy. He can put the ball in the floor and play one on one against anybody. Fran can't. Fran is more of an energetic guy with athleticism and some limited but effective offensive skills in the package. Gasol is (better said, could be) an offensive beast.


True, that's why I said he was worse than Gasol... Still you are right... But Fran has one advantage on Gasol, he gets off his jumper faster...


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Chef said:


> True, that's why I said he was worse than Gasol... Still you are right... But Fran has one advantage on Gasol, he gets off his jumper faster...


That's for sure. And he's much more consistent knocking them down.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Genjuro said:


> That's for sure. And he's much more consistent knocking them down.


True x2, his jumper is more efficient


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

First playoffs game at ACB, Splitter 16 pts (6/6 FG 4/4FT) 6 rebounds, 3 as and 2 steals, 30 EFF in 28 minutes.

Vasquez 6 pts ( 2/4 FG and 2/2 FT), 3 rebounds, 2 steals, and fouled out in 16 minutes.

With all this talk about Vasquez being more read, probably he is I never saw him play, but if he and Splitter traded teams I think Splitter could have the same stats if not better than Vasquez, people don´t put in perspective that Splitter play with 2 of the best scorers in Europe.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Take into account that Splitter's team was blowing opponents, so he got more minutes in relatively easier game. Tau Ceramica won 90:61. While Vazquez team was fighting from first till last minute in a very competetive game.


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

Zalgirinis said:


> Take into account that Splitter's team was blowing opponents, so he got more minutes in relatively easier game. Tau Ceramica won 90:61. While Vazquez team was fighting from first till last minute in a very competetive game.



But he started the game, so he helped construct the big lead, he was one of the reasons TAU blow out, not the blow out the reason he played...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

JPBulls said:


> But he started the game, so he helped construct the big lead, he was one of the reasons TAU blow out, not the blow out the reason he played...


Im not saying that he just got out to play because his team was blowing them. I just wanted to point out that the game was rather easy so he got some extended minutes and not so focused opponents not like Vazquez.

And I think quite the opposite about your first idea with Vazquez and Splitter changing the teams. The same as you I never saw Vazquez play (only acb.com clips). But your given "Splitter play with 2 of the best scorers in Europe" is actually good for him, because the defenses concentrate hugely on Macijauskas and Scola so Splitter has some space under the basket. I doubt he would get that much offensive area in Unicaja.


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

Zalgirinis said:


> But your given "Splitter play with 2 of the best scorers in Europe" is actually good for him, because the defenses concentrate hugely on Macijauskas and Scola so Splitter has some space under the basket. I doubt he would get that much offensive area in Unicaja.


But he has no play designed to him, so he can´t show his abilities in the post, he isn´t that raw in the offensive end like people are saying. In the last 2 games looks like he is getting his FT shooting working again, he is shooting 10/11, I know it´s a smal sample, but 2 years ago he used to shoot 70, 75% so his 55% this year may be a fluke like Duncan had a few years ago.

We can just imagine how Vasquez and Splitter would be changing teams, but I think Splitter will have a more productive first year than Vasquez, his defense alone will give him playing time, and he isn´t a Ben Wallace in offense...


----------



## Mr.McGrady (May 21, 2005)

Depends on what you're looking for. Vasquez isn't as active as Splitter on the offensive end but when Vasquez is active, he can put the ball in the hoop (70.5 field goal percentage last year in Spain). Splitter, is like the opposite of Vasquez. Not as active on the boards and blocks but contributes more on the offensive end. I'd take Vasquez however because all you need to do is get him a 70% free throw percentage and get him the ball inside and he'll be a double threat on defense and offense. He'll be like Jermaine Wallace (joke).


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

Mr.McGrady said:


> Depends on what you're looking for. Vasquez isn't as active as Splitter on the offensive end but when Vasquez is active, he can put the ball in the hoop (70.5 field goal percentage last year in Spain). Splitter, is like the opposite of Vasquez. Not as active on the boards and blocks but contributes more on the offensive end.


I have only seen 4 Splitter games and 2 Vasquez games this season.

But what i have seen (i know that 4 and 2 are very little), i disagree with you. I think Splitter is much better defender, shotblocker and rebounder than Vasquez.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Mr.McGrady said:


> Depends on what you're looking for. Vasquez isn't as active as Splitter on the offensive end but when Vasquez is active, he can put the ball in the hoop (70.5 field goal percentage last year in Spain). Splitter, is like the opposite of Vasquez. Not as active on the boards and blocks but contributes more on the offensive end. I'd take Vasquez however because all you need to do is get him a 70% free throw percentage and get him the ball inside and he'll be a double threat on defense and offense. He'll be like Jermaine Wallace (joke).


I think its the exact opposite. Tiago Splitter is the much better defender, shot blocker and rebounder. And Vasquez is the more developed offensive player. 

I think Splitter is the better player now, and he has more potential.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Splitter is a much better defender, but not as prolific shot-blocker. The Brazilian takes less risks.

Offensively, Splitter's potential is significantly higher. Vázquez can do just a few things (mid-range shot and finish strong around the basket, basically), but he does them really well. If they both played in weak Euro teams right now, Splitter would score much more points than Vázquez. If they both play in the NBA next year, Vázquez might contribute a litte more in the scoring department, but just in the very early stage. At least, that's what I think.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I've seen both players in lots of games during these years, and I agree with Genjuro. Splitter has the biggest upside.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

AMR said:


> I've seen both players in lots of games during these years, and I agree with Genjuro. Splitter has the biggest upside.


Nice to see some spaniards finally giving the brazilians some credit.

Here is another AMR quote:



AMR said:


> All I can say is WOW!!! too.. Varejao is the best brazilian player??????????????????????? wow, then brazilians must be really bad...


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=878610#post878610

Interesting.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

¹²³ said:


> Nice to see some spaniards finally giving the brazilians some credit.
> 
> Here is another AMR quote:
> 
> ...



Yeah, interesting. It was January 2004, and he was playing bad in Barcelona. And if the best Brazilian player couldn't start in a Spanish team...

Anyway, I didn't remember saying that, if you want I'll change my avatar


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Vazquez..even though Splitter may end up in the future
i think honestly both will be solid players(no skita) but not stars(no dirk)


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I am so glad the Bucks don't have to be involved in this debate anymore....*


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Now we might......


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

AMR said:


> Yeah, interesting. It was January 2004, and he was playing bad in Barcelona. And if the best Brazilian player couldn't start in a Spanish team...
> 
> Anyway, I didn't remember saying that, if you want I'll change my avatar


You said that replying me, so I let you have your avatar :biggrin: :biggrin: ...

But now I don´t know if I still think that he is the best brazilian player... Splitter definitly will be better than him, Nene is better now too, but I don´t like Nene game, so I still choose Varejão, and one player that I think will be better than him is Marcus Vinicius ( Marquinhos), if his head continues in the right place he can be a star....


----------

